# Do you give a break??



## NCL (Jan 18, 2004)

I have to bid on a condo complex for the streets and the driveways. There are 48 driveways, If I did them seperate I would charge $35. Would you give the association a lower price because you are already there and you doing all 48?? Thanks


----------



## chris k (Nov 5, 2002)

If it were a regular neighborhood would you? If I could make one stop and plow 48 driveways I would discount them for sure. You could probably plow them for $20 and make the same or more money than you would plowing 48 driveways in a 10 mile radius by the time you figure in gas and time.


----------



## scotty2222 (Nov 24, 2001)

Bid them by how long it would take you do the whole complex. Figure out what it would take to do the driveways then how long for the road. We do a condo complex with about 24 homes in there and and it takes about 45 min with two trucks thats roads and drives


----------



## CNYScapes (Sep 22, 2003)

I would give a discount. Around here a complex like that would get as many estimates as possible and only take the low bidder. Give them the best price you can and dont count on it. I get about 15% of the commercial bids i give out in my market, so I just send out the bids at my price and hope for the best.


----------



## bigjeeping (Aug 15, 2005)

Here's an experience of mine.....

I bid on a 66 home neighborhood including 1.7 miles of road and NO SALT. These drives I would've charged 40-45/each if I were pricing individually. 

Well my bid went in at $1900 for 2-5", etc, etc

I bid each house as $25 (66x25) and the roads for $250 = $1900

AND I LOST BY $200!!!!! The other reason I lost was my competitor was going to be using bobcats to clear the drives (more manuverability), and trucks to clear the roads. All I have is trucks.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Here in MN they go for anywhere between $18-28 a drive...


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Epic Lawn Care said:


> Here in MN they go for anywhere between $18-28 a drive...


Wow !really that cheep how can you even start your truck for $18 bucks? lol In the Duluth area the avg is $35 to $40 and up a push.
It must cost more to live up north.....payup 
once and a while when we get a big snow I will plow out a couple of senior citizens (all friends or neighbors) for free...as they will hire me for spring clean ups and to seal-coat there drive in the summer so basically I'm just priming the pump...


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

SnoFarmer said:


> Wow !really that cheep how can you even start your truck for $18 bucks? lol In the Duluth area the avg is $35 to $40 and up a push.
> It must cost more to live up north.....payup
> once and a while when we get a big snow I will plow out a couple of senior citizens (all friends or neighbors) for free...as they will hire me for spring clean ups and to seal-coat there drive in the summer so basically I'm just priming the pump...


 You are getting that much for multi-unit townhomes up there! Damn I need to move up there. I bid a 167 townhome unit for $21 a door and that was considered high.


----------

